# hi all !!!!



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

i have been using this site for a few months now under the NI girls and have only discovered this page today   my name is jules im 36 and have just had my second cycle of OI treatment. prior to starting this i had not had a period for 2 years  i have had 8 courses of clomed the last being the maximum dose with no joy and still no period!!! my 1st cycle of OI i started on puregon. they then changed me to menopur each day and pregnol twice a week as puregon not working. the first cycle was stopped because i had produced 5 follicles and not long after that i took a bleed that lasted 3 days  we were delighted however..........second treatment abandoned as my womb lining was not thickening and progestorone levels very high!! i was told to wait until next bleed before contacting them again   what i would like to know is how long do you give it for bleed to start!! is it 28 days after the 1st day of last bleed? i phoned hospital yesterday and they told me it was two weeks after taking last dose of pregnol  and not 28 days after bleed im now compleley confused and wonder if anybody has experienced this and how they calculated lenght of cycle? im not sure how long as i havent had proper periods or cycles for so long  hoping it comes soon and we can start treatment again  

sorry for rambling and i hope this makes sense!!!! 
looking forward to talking to you all 

jules


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

glad you have found the sub board jules  

sure the girls who are in similar positions will be along shortly + you can have a natter  

xxx


----------



## cowhatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Jules

Just wanted to say welcome again!  

Re your question...Our treatments appear to be slightly different, but based upon the feedback I've had from my hospital, I would assume your bleed should occur approx two weeks after your Pregnyl injection.  However, because you've not had regular cycles previously this could be different.  For myself, on the two cycles I've had which have included the Pregnyl shot, AF has turned up after 15 days of the injection.

Good luck!  Cowhatgirl x


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks for that!!!

i was told 2 weeks then told it was 40 days after bleed  ah well i was just keep at them and ill be torturing you all with questions as well


----------



## Ellen oxford (Nov 6, 2009)

Dear Jooles,

Hi, hows it going?
i saw your post, you are the only person i have seen who also had amenorrhea before artificially inducing a bleed. I was given provera and since cycles have worked (with clomid). cycles have varied in length signficantly from 24 days to 32 day!  have also had ovitrelle one month to make me ovulate and last month ovulated i think myself!
did you have investigations for your amenorhea I saw a endocrinologosit and had a pituitary scan along with some other investigations

good luck


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Jules - I would've thought *max *45 days since the first day of your last bleed. Your clinic will insist you do a pg test first before taking Provera again.

I had amenorrhea after stopping the pill and had Provera to induce a bleed before starting Clomid. It made my lining thin but I did ov. My cycle on Puregon was much better lining-wise, however in October I had no meds, no ov and hence no bleed.

My clinic gave me Provera (and a pg test to do!) again but said I couldn't take it until the day of my longest cycle (which was on Clomid, 33 days).

Keep hassling them!! (and good luck!)


----------

